# Help needed to identify Omega Constellation bracelet part!



## DavidZ (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello, I'm a newby, I have a circa. 1979 Omega Constellation DD 368 0855 with steel & gold bracelet. A small screw or bolt is missing from one of the link joints. I have no idea how to identify it, or find a replacement part. I will attach some Imgur images, the first couple show the watch, the rest show the bracelet and highlight the area where the missing part is. The adjacent links on this side of the bracelet have screw heads, I presume this is the same and just worked loose. I need help in sorting this out, rather than go to an Omega shop and be stared at. I have a small collection of NOS 1970s Omega watches, this is my hands down favourite. It is so 70s but also has the proportions of an Apple watch. All help gratefully received!


----------

